# Jury finds Matthew Woods of Longmeadow guilty of intimidating judge



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Jury finds Matthew Woods of Longmeadow guilty of intimidating judge

"A Hampden Superior Court jury on Friday found Matthew Woods - who threatened to put a bullet in a judge's head - guilty of intimidation of a court official."

Read this article, but everywhere it refers to the judge or the interactions/consequences for the defendant of the judge's decisions, replace it with any police officer and a similar situation that might occur in the line of duty.

Would there even be a charge, or punishment? Interesting to see how different the standards are for how we treat a human being who decided to work in a busy, urban courthouse with folks from all walks of life versus a police officer operating on the streets outside that same courthouse.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Nope for cops. Judges are precious...


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Ritter said to Woods, "Sir you only get one chance and you almost blew it. You're not going to get another one."
You just gave him another chance.........You're the one who "blew it"*


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

Not to take the severity away from the crime, but your absolutely right


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2020)

Judge Hyland prostituted herself to Schatz, Schwartz & Fentin PC. I fought Ed Sabella and my two rich sisters who kicked my mother out of her home for 2 years. Hyland refused to allow my Mom's deposition transcript as EVIDENCE into my Mom's law suite against two of her daughters who kicked Mom out of her own home, gutted and boarded it so Mom could not live out her days at home. Hyland ordered Mom to undergo the deposition against doctors advice. When Mom ripped her daughters apart, HYLAND gamed the system by GAMING the EVIDENCE. COMMON CORRUPT JUDGE TACTIC b/C U cant APPEAL decisions of FACT. Dr. Peter Bowes (Greater Spfld Senior Svc Adult Protective) scored my Mom 20/20 on test ordered by Hyland. In other words 100% competent testamentary and contractually. Hyland declared Mom totally incompetent after Mom died before her suit against her daughters concluded. Meanwhile IO tied Ed Sabella up for two years with Probate on the Will Mom testified whe was drugged into signing by her daughters two weeks after sufering a heart attack at a remote hospital where her daughter's husband Doctor Leewood Lane (St. Vincent Hospsital) advised against Baystate Neuro not to BIOSPY the CANCER bc too risky. Lane an ER doctor convinced Mom to do it. Mom had a heart attack and came out scared and wanted to go home. Daughters told her she has no home now. Mom called me and I defended Mom. Highland is corrupt.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2020)

Hyland sent my kids to DCF in 2013 from Mom's home. Due to Mom's behavior. DA daughter was abused. Hyland put a stipulation in divorce agreement giving me right to maintain kids when trouble with mom. I did that when BHN counselor's I had kids working with reported multiple events of physical abuse. Judge Hylnand called me to an emergency motion bc mom got a new lawyer re DCF. Kids came with me to Court. They TESTIFIED THEY WANTED TO STAY WITH DAD and Hyland sent them to DCF for that. If i was gong to threaten HIGHLAND I would do it to her face. I was beating her and SchatZ, ScwartZ & Fentin ionn the dockets and ity was not until they tossed me in jail for a BS statement that Hyland deputyized herself into Housing Court as the Judge to Deny me a Jury Trial and summarily EVICT me. 
They are so corrupt. I will take Felony. You can suck it. I have no regrets of conscience.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

So your mom got a law suite? How many rooms? Is the shower a walk-in? Elevator? Doorman? Gentrification area?


----------

